# How long do you let your cigars rest before smoking?



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I know this is a very broad question and most of the answers will be along the lines of "depends" but I figured I'd ask anyway. More specifically, how long do you let the ones purchased from the mega online stores rest? 

Personally, I'm beginning to discover that some of the cigars coming from Cigar Bid or CI are a little too "fresh". I'm guessing it's because they deal in huge volumes and are getting them right off the docks. I've been letting mine get some humidor time before smoking and it usually helps quite a bit. (Of course, there's always those few that I need to sample right away so....:mrgreen


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*

dont read too much into short term resting.

it's more to let the humidity come down closer to your preference than anything else.

CB/CI/CCOM storage is at very high RH.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*

For cigars to go from 70 rh to 65rh can take months.....
One rule of thumb is 1 week for every day of travel.
I give most a few months


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*

When I first started, maybe a day. Now, sticks can go months before getting to. But try your best to let them acclimate to your humi for at least a month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*

If I buy a fiver, I try to smoke one shortly after they arrive. Then, I try to smoke the rest at three month intervals. So, a fiver could last up to a year. If, having smoked one of the remaining cigars and finding it particularly good, I may smoke the rest and note to get more and let them rest at least as long as the ones that smoked well.

Building a larger stash of cigars allows an easy way to smoke well rested cigars! Unless I make a purchase, local or online, I rarely smoke a cigar with less than a years rest.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

from most of the big boys like CI/CBid, Famous, etc., about a month.
Some from a few other sources I can get into anywhere from ROTT to 2 weeks, if I desire.

Its not so much that they are "fresh", but more that they are shipped at higher RH in order to hedge the possibility of drying out en route before they get to you.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

2-3 weeks to let the humidity come down a bit.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Minimum of 2 weeks. I keep mine at 70 so I don't have to wait as long for the humidity to drop.


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

Minimum 1 week if it's something that I am excited to try. But I tend to let them rest for 2 weeks at least


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*



sullen said:


> dont read too much into short term resting.
> 
> it's more to let the humidity come down closer to your preference than anything else.
> 
> CB/CI/CCOM storage is at very high RH.


I buy most of my sticks online, with the exception of the occasional single that I buy from the b&m.

I live in super hot and super DRY Arizona, I always figured that my CI/CB orders came in really dry. Especially because they take about a week to get to my house, and also because it's so effing hot and dry here. Do you still think that my sticks would still come in at a very high RH?


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*



RommyR said:


> I buy most of my sticks online, with the exception of the occasional single that I buy from the b&m.
> 
> I live in super hot and super DRY Arizona, I always figured that my CI/CB orders came in really dry. Especially because they take about a week to get to my house, and also because it's so effing hot and dry here. Do you still think that my sticks would still come in at a very high RH?


Probably not. I live in CA, takes about a week to get here too. Some I find on the dry side and needs to be left in to rehumidify.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

a minimum of a month just to get them to 65%rh


----------



## Fat Cobra (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*

Regardless its a good idea to let them rest to acclimate to the rh you like to smoke your sticks. I agree with others that some come off the truck a little green so a little rest usually cures this for me.


----------



## Whiskey (May 6, 2014)

I do my best to wait a month, but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## DrBob (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 3 trays in my small wineador, new purchases go in at the bottom and older ones rotate up. Right now I am smoking cigars I bought in February and march. This time next year I should be smoking cigars I bought in June this year. If you buy more than you smoke rest will occur naturally...


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I just wait as long as I possibly can. Usually that isn't more than a couple days, sometimes within the hour.  If I smoke one and it seems harsh/off I'll hide the rest and try to forget about 'em for a while. Like others mentioned, once you have a bit of a stash it's easier to leave 'em be for a while.


----------



## ryanmac45 (Jul 22, 2013)

As my collection slowly grows, I have found that everything I have seems better with rest. I try to let everything rest a few months, but I usually break 4 or 5 out of a box and have them along the way. After all, when we buy something it's because we want to enjoy and are usually excited to get it. If a stick is new and a little wet, I just remind myself that a few burn issues come with my eagerness.


----------



## RommyR (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: How long do you let your cigars sit before smoking?*



maverickmage said:


> Probably not. I live in CA, takes about a week to get here too. Some I find on the dry side and needs to be left in to rehumidify.


That's what I thought, most of the sticks I get online seem pretty dry as well. Thanks.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

It seems most cigar smokers have an iron will.

Maturity is learning to endure the pain of deferred gratification when reality requires it. Freud argued that “an ego thus educated has become ‘reasonable’; it no longer lets itself be governed by the pleasure principle, but obeys the reality principle, which also, at bottom, seeks to obtain pleasure, but pleasure which is assured through taking account of reality, even though it is pleasure postponed and diminished -Freud

When I buy new sticks, it stares at me. It calls out to me. I get around this by buying new sticks regularly so that I have a queue of new cigars to try and the recent ones goes to the end of the queue. By the time I get around to it, it's been resting at least 2 weeks and more commonly around a month or two.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Great advice in this thread, fellas. Interesting to read about different opinions, etc....


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm eagerly awaiting a delivery from the US. It has been 2 weeks so far. Not sure how I will control myself when they arrive.
Will not smoke, will not smoke, will not smoke............ puff puff puff :banghead:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

When i first started it was a couple days to a few weeks. Now that I have built up enough of a stash it's at least 3-months unless it's something really unique that I need to try to make another quick purchase decision.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a big enough stash that I'm in no hurry. When I was worried about it I tried to wait at least 30 days. You never know what you are going to get dry vs wet. CI/Cbid is damn near at my back door, everything is overnight. I've had sticks come from them that were so dry The wrappers were cracking getting them out of the Ziploc that is usually 1 size to small but on the same note I've had them so wet I could wring the water out of them. If nothing else I give them the inconsistent award. Thompson's out of Florida is about a week out. I don't know how they ship them but when I get them they are consistently 65-68%, right about where I like them but that doesn't account for whats in the middle. Back in the beginning I was rather anal retentive about it by throwing a hygro in the baggy to see where I was before I put them down for a nap. Now I wait at least 3 months, this give them a chance to settle out, wet or dry, no matter where they came from and I can give them a quick whiff to see if any secondary fermentation is going on. Nothing worse than smoking cat piss.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

I have acquired a respectful amount of cigars over the years. When i get cigars online they go into my cooler and after awhile i get to them. If i smoke one and i feel its not ready i make a mental note and they stay away awhile longer.. When i go to my local shop i know a little more about the care of the cigar and i just light up and enjoy..I enjoy my cigars and look forward to it everyday so i try not to be to methodical and just kind of roll along with it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Through the mail- typically 2-3 months
From a B&M- I gauge by touch and rest accordingly.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that I have a year under my belt, they sit for a year (Well, anywhere from 6 months to a year). I have one humidor that everything I get this summer goes into for next year and the other humidor I smoke from has everything from last year in it.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

maverickmage said:


> It seems most cigar smokers have an iron will.


I think you may be mistaking "iron will" with "crapload of cigars." 


maverickmage said:


> I get around this by buying new sticks regularly so that I have a queue of new cigars to try and the recent ones goes to the end of the queue. By the time I get around to it, it's been resting at least 2 weeks and more commonly around a month or two.


I think that's the most common way to do it. If you always have cigars that have been in storage for several months and you buy cigars regularly, then there's always something new for you to smoke that has also been properly acclimated. The only problem is filling up the pipeline the first time. My plan is to buy some near the end of "smoking season" here (just before it gets too cold to smoke outside) so I'll have a good variety once it gets warm out again.


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

I try for a month, but lately 2 weeks. I need to build up my inventory in the next year.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't conscientiously make it a point to let my cigars "rest" as they arrive. Yes, I do have several that are stored for quite awhile (years) in the humidors, but that's just 'cuz I haven't gotten to 'em yet. Or they may be rarities that I'm reluctant to smoke and want to last. But when I get them I'll either smoke what I want right away, regardless of any recommended "rest" period, or else get to them very shortly afterwards. I agree with Senior Padron, that a cigar should be ready for smoking when purchased, not having to be required to wait; and wait; and wait... :smow: :juggle: :violin: :rain: :dizzy:


----------



## tym2relax (Oct 3, 2007)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I don't conscientiously make it a point to let my cigars "rest" as they arrive. Yes, I do have several that are stored for quite awhile (years) in the humidors, but that's just 'cuz I haven't gotten to 'em yet. Or they may be rarities that I'm reluctant to smoke and want to last. But when I get them I'll either smoke what I want right away, regardless of any recommended "rest" period, or else get to them very shortly afterwards. I agree with Senior Padron, that a cigar should be ready for smoking when purchased, not having to be required to wait; and wait; and wait... :smow: :juggle: :violin: :rain: :dizzy:


That pretty much sums up my position too. eep:


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

maverickmage said:


> It seems most cigar smokers have an iron will.


Well that counts me out...

With a good size inventory of sticks I dont NEED to smoke anything less than a year old from my storage. HOWEVER, some purchases just get me chomping at the bits and a stick is fired up before it even leaves the parking lot of a B&M.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> I don't conscientiously make it a point to let my cigars "rest" as they arrive. Yes, I do have several that are stored for quite awhile (years) in the humidors, but that's just 'cuz I haven't gotten to 'em yet. Or they may be rarities that I'm reluctant to smoke and want to last. But when I get them I'll either smoke what I want right away, regardless of any recommended "rest" period, or else get to them very shortly afterwards. I agree with Senior Padron, that a cigar should be ready for smoking when purchased, not having to be required to wait; and wait; and wait... :smow: :juggle: :violin: :rain: :dizzy:


^^^^ AGREED ^^^^

you guys worry way too much about "resting"


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

I give all of mine a couple of months to even out in humidity. After that it depends, '64 Padron's and Ligas won't wait six months, others will get a couple of years. As you acquire more cigars, you will learn which ones are better in a year or more and which ones aren't.


----------



## Shaun (Jun 28, 2014)

Precisely from the time I put them in the humidor to the time I feel like smoking them.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

If it's n e w to me, I have one ROTT, otherwise they take a long nap. 6 month to a couple years.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

sullen said:


> ^^^^ AGREED ^^^^
> 
> you guys worry way too much about "resting"


For me personally, only a fraction of my budget can go towards those $10 ready-to-go sticks. I've been able to build my inventory to well over 300 cigars by adding some $2 - $4 sticks in the mix...that...well....will most likely get better with time....from everything I've read, anyway. :dunno:


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 15, 2014)

sullen said:


> ^^^^ AGREED ^^^^
> 
> you guys worry way too much about "resting"


Exactly! Heck, if you're putting that much effort and thought into this stuff, you're workin' it too hard! It's a cigar, for God's sake! Supposed to be something you relax with...but the cigar doesn't need to relax! It's relaxed enough by the time it gets to your humidor...smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I say...


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Depends on when I bought it and then see it in the humi and decide to smoke it


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Mitch said:


> Depends on when I bought it and then see it in the humi and decide to smoke it




yeah....that happens to me as well....


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

The more cigars you have the easier it is to let the new ones rest. As to how long, well I"ll put them away for a few weeks and then try one, if i like it than there ready. With cigars there is not always a hard and fast answer. I"d smoke mine right off the truck if i didn"t have any others to smoke at that time. I buy 2 kinds of cigars. #1 the ones I"m going to smoke at work i call them knockaround cigars, the kind that don"t break the bank. #2 A higher premium cigar that I will smoke out on my deck and relax and enjoy every puff but might tend to cost more....Never try to keep up with the Jones. Smoke what you like and what you can afford. Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy !!! Life is to short


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Yarddog said:


> Exactly! Heck, if you're putting that much effort and thought into this stuff, you're workin' it too hard! It's a cigar, for God's sake! Supposed to be something you relax with...but the cigar doesn't need to relax! It's relaxed enough by the time it gets to your humidor...smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I say...


Here Here!


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

I usually give it 3-4 weeks before considering smoking. As one poster pointed out, it is way easier to wait if you have a large collection!! I have some "special" cigars that I will not touch for another 2 1/2 years.....


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess most of the ones that I get through the internet get a rest of a few weeks. But I have enough inventory that the rest don't get smoked for at least a few months. I'm finding, that ever since I've started tracking my cigars, most are getting to that year old part and have, generally, all come to life resting at my proper humidity.
Dogs will still be dogs, however.


----------

